
George Price: The man who died trying to prove selflessness doesn’t exist - philbo
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/healthy-living/george-price-the-altruistic-man-who-died-trying-to-prove-selflessness-doesn-t-exist-a7237866.html
======
philbo
_The Price equation was not, as Price had hinted to him, a new derivation or
correction of his ideas. Instead, it was “a strange new formalism that was
applicable to every kind of natural selection”. Its strangeness came precisely
because Price was not a biologist – instead of starting from the work of their
scientific forebears, he had worked everything out for himself from first
principles._

 _“In doing so,” wrote Hamilton, “he had found himself on a new road and amid
startling landscapes.”_

------
philbo
Apologies for the slightly editorialised title; I omitted the word
_altruistic_ in order to come in under the 80-character limit.

